# Helluva Boss | Hazbin Hotel Discussion Thread



## BadRoy (Nov 9, 2021)

Apologies if there's already a thread and I missed it.





Let's talk about these dang VivziePop shows!
I'm interested to see what the consensus is because they are both so polarizing.

I gave Helluva Boss a shot literally only because of Loona and until ep. 6 I was just lukewarm on it. The writing, as even fans will admit, is all over the place. There are story and character threads that interested me early on, but then they'd be buried in over-long, over-edgy jokes and it was just a wash. The disjointed episodic plots don't bother me, but they definitely contributed to a feeling of "Where is this show going?"

Vivzie mentioned at one point that HB is 'about relationships,' and it feels like she's finally getting to the point with episodes 6 and 7.1 Blitzo has been varying shades of "off-putting prick" since the beginning with no real justification, but now that we're actually getting into his head it's making me want to revisit the show with new eyes.

Episode 7.1 turning the gag of "_Haha, Stolas is pushy and treats Blitzo like a f*ckboy_," into actual drama was mmm-good stuff. It gave me Beastars feels in terms of character drama. Their relationship is so messy and multifaceted, I kind of love it.

Anyway, what do you think? And are you only watching for Loona? 0w0


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 9, 2021)

Shoutout to the big man himself, the immortal enemy of NNN participants -
Asmodeus, Prince of Lust


----------



## Mambi (Nov 9, 2021)

That show is AWESOME!!! I loved them so far, laughed my butt off, hella fan of Loona of course, and look forward to seeing where it goes.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 9, 2021)

for the record I totally called Loona having the effect she did when the original trailer dropped around early november 2019

And then the second the pilot came out at the end of the month, everyone in this fandom lost their collective minds


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> for the record I totally called Loona having the effect she did when the original trailer dropped around early november 2019
> 
> And then the second the pilot came out at the end of the month, everyone in this fandom lost their collective minds


Well that was a safe bet. I'm pretty sure Loona was engineered in a laboratory to be as appealing to furries as possible.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 9, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> Well that was a safe bet. I'm pretty sure Loona was engineered in a laboratory to be as appealing to furries as possible.


I was totally expecting the same from Vortex, but oddly, nope
Guess there isn't as big a market for big himbo punk wolves


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 9, 2021)

Also a fan of the shows. Love the premise, style, voice acting and the songs are catchy.
Design-wise, I like Stolas even more than Loona (don't @ me), but Moxxie is actually my favorite character.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 10, 2021)

I love this cartoon
Suspect we'll get a release date on Hazbin once Helluva Boss's season finale airs. Viv's been saying there'll be news soon for Hazbin so the timing makes sense.
Loona is best girl and I hope they keep giving us these fun songs every now and again. I loved the bad trip song.


----------



## Loffi (Nov 21, 2021)

Helluva is my #1 right now. It's perfect.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Nov 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I was totally expecting the same from Vortex, but oddly, nope
> Guess there isn't as big a market for big himbo punk wolves


He feels like a really cheap interest point just to add a minor foil for luna.

My main gripe with this show is they are almost all recycled minor characters or spinoff non cannon tales from zoophobia (literally the entire cast of hazbin hotel as well...some with no changes like vaggie or angel, some with just a pallet change like allastor who went from a dopey vampiric underlying to a demonic lord), which is never getting finished. Loonas design is just recycled from the kesha wolf.

I like the art style, don't get me wrong. It's darker, but still comical and not trying to take itself too seriously... And it's cool that helluva is freely produced. But it just feels like the artists direction changes on a whim and has no issues alienating their entire fan Base and springboard and abandoning any project as soon as a new idea pops into their mind.

I personally expect it to get abandoned before it concludes. Or like hazbin, defacto abandoned before it really gets started ( it's not really sound financially or a business move to do one episode at a time for animated shows, even as a pitch there's usually 4-6 episodes created in a block) telling me it's a dead in the water pitch.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 21, 2021)

Christine Vulpes said:


> My main gripe with this show is they are almost all recycled minor characters or spinoff non cannon tales from zoophobia (literally the entire cast of hazbin hotel as well...some with no changes like vaggie or angel, some with just a pallet change like allastor who went from a dopey vampiric underlying to a demonic lord), which is never getting finished. Loonas design is just recycled from the kesha wolf.
> 
> I like the art style, don't get me wrong. It's darker, but still comical and not trying to take itself too seriously... And it's cool that helluva is freely produced. But it just feels like the artists direction changes on a whim and has no issues alienating their entire fan Base and springboard and abandoning any project as soon as a new idea pops into their mind.


Oh, I didn't know about Zoophobia. I mean they're her characters, she can repurpose them however she wants, but that is a little on the lame side. Side note: Vivz character designs (especially the coloring) are my least favorite thing about her works. Well that and 50% of the dialogue, obviously.

And I agree, the production of these shows is very bizarre. I get the feeling Hazbin has been the darling from the get-go and HB is a very drawn out appetizer for it. Vivz could drop HB when Hazbin gets rolling, but then she'd piss off the fans who've been getting invested in that series for a year. That's why it's such a weird release plan. I know I don't care about Hazbin so if she drops HB I'll just be done with her work I guess. She and her team seem like the capricious types who pick up and drop projects as soon as they've moved on from them, so who can say.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 21, 2021)

Christine Vulpes said:


> He feels like a really cheap interest point just to add a minor foil for luna.
> 
> My main gripe with this show is they are almost all recycled minor characters or spinoff non cannon tales from zoophobia (literally the entire cast of hazbin hotel as well...some with no changes like vaggie or angel, some with just a pallet change like allastor who went from a dopey vampiric underlying to a demonic lord), which is never getting finished. Loonas design is just recycled from the kesha wolf.
> 
> ...


The latest news indicates HB Season 2 is in production, but HH Season 1 is going to be aired beforehand, as it's had professional backing since mid-2020


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Nov 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> The latest news indicates HB Season 2 is in production, but HH Season 1 is going to be aired beforehand, as it's had professional backing since mid-2020


 this is true, but also not entirely the whole story. Initially there were rumours shared that it got picked up by Netflix full time started on one of the podcasts for the show. Netflix never actually did as far as I could tell and it was a publicity stunt.  
Then you had fan outrage ( I really don't get how a show with a singular actual episode) had a fan petition but it did and another studio (a24 who just picks up random orphan projects usually) announced they had picked it up. They also then own most of the odd projects they do end up taking ( ie they rewrite a lot...)

But all the publicity channels ( such as characters twitter pages) are at odds with the official produced short comics, which are also at odds with the show as we have seen. Constancy errors, cannon errors, even back story errors (helluva boss is also bad about this with references to people that no longer exist or were cut out). Other problems such as no one can die...but they have purge and some charactors are banned from some realms for murdering too many people.

It's just all over the place and feels like it's not well developed. It feels fractured and sort of dead in the water to me.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 21, 2021)

I drew that owl dad.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Nov 21, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> I drew that owl dad.
> View attachment 122833


He is one of the most developed on the show, with a family, confliction, adoration, love, lust, sorrow. My personal favorite.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 23, 2022)

Charlie's gotten a redesign

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496214577146695685


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 5, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Charlie's gotten a redesign
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496214577146695685


Haven't bothered with Hazbin Hotel, but that sure is more red on an anlready heavily red-colored show :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 18, 2022)

Alastor has had a very minor character design change as well

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504891208321146881


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Alastor has had a very minor character design change as well
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504891208321146881


Looks like some veeeery slight colour changes too. 

Overall more pink. I like it


----------



## Loffi (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm really liking the redesigns of the HH characters so far. They're pretty much the same, but with better coloring and they look a lot sharper. Alastor looks a little more proportional, with wider shoulders and smaller ears.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 26, 2022)

I would LOVE to show these to my old neighbor who thought everything was the devil trying to get in. She wouldn't even let her kids look at pictures of Pikachu because "Pokémon was demonic".


----------



## Rayd (Mar 29, 2022)

ill never not be at least a little bitter that the zoophobia webcomic was pretty much canceled for HB/HH. ive tried to set aside my doubts and force myself to enjoy the two but i just couldn't. the humor doesn't really land for me, and i'm not too much of a fan of most of the character designs either. it's always felt to me that it's aimed towards a demographic wayyy younger than mine (and hey, maybe it is), and it gives me this unsettled feeling trying to watch it. zoophobia was far more subtle with their "edgy" themes, for lack of a better word, and was much easier to consume for me.

vivienne has said there'd be more zoophobia related content in the future, but i doubt it'll become her main project ever again, especially with how popular HB/HH have become over the years, and how barely anybody knows about her earlier works which would make bringing it back from the dead pretty difficult. it's saddening.


----------



## BadRoy (Aug 5, 2022)

S2 EP1 came out y'all! That was a good one. Answered a lot of questions and gave us more. 

I think the weirdest detail was finding out Stolas and Blitzo are around the same age. I always thought Stolas was 'ageless', or at least decades older than Blitzo because of his deity-like status. 

It was cute and a big deal for Stolas, but it's not clear how it affected Bltizo. I imagine robbing the Goetias and manipulating Stolas for the book were more things for Blitzo to repress like he represses everything :[ 
Anyway it was super cute seeing Stolas getting flustered before he became the man whore we knew him as. 

Also note that Blitzo could have gotten away with the book but he did the 'right' thing and indulged Stolas. He's got a heart in there somewhere as much as he likes to pretend he doesn't.

My prediction is that Stolas will slowly lose his influence and money and be forced to turn to Blitzo/ IMP when Stella's family comes for him. That would be good drama because it would flip their relationship dynamics where now Stolas is humbled and needs to rely on Blitzo instead of the reverse.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 5, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> S2 EP1 came out y'all! That was a good one. Answered a lot of questions and gave us more.
> 
> I think the weirdest detail was finding out Stolas and Blitzo are around the same age. I always thought Stolas was 'ageless', or at least decades older than Blitzo because of his deity-like status.
> 
> ...


*Spoilers: *

I was pretty shocked to learn their history lol. It makes me really sad for Stolas. Poor guy. Arranged marriage, repressed sexuality, being lead on, etc. 

Stolas is genuinely one of my favorite characters. He has such a charming personality. I’m so glad that we got some of his backstory… he really was somewhat of an enigma.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 5, 2022)

Honestly I'm astounded by some of the reviews for the new episode. A lot of people really don't like it, one channel I usually follow for their breakdown of new episodes even considered it worse than the Cherub episode.


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 5, 2022)

I like both of them. I was really into the backstory of Stolas.

This season feels like it might touch on more stories of other characters as well, and I am fine with that. 

Vivzi is a work-horse, I give them and their crew a thumbs up ^v^'


----------



## BadRoy (Aug 5, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Honestly I'm astounded by some of the reviews for the new episode. A lot of people really don't like it, one channel I usually follow for their breakdown of new episodes even considered it worse than the Cherub episode.


Yeah it's really weird. It seems like a lot of people were looking for Stella to have a complex reasoning for being a turbo bitch. Or they feel like all of this 'absolves' Stolas of coming across like a bad dad and cheater.

But it's been pretty clear so far that Stella is a heartless monster (at least when it comes to Stolas which is what we car about). And while this episode explained a lot of Stolas' behavior he also readily accepted his responsibility in breaking up the family for his own happiness. He's not free of guilt just because Stella is an asshole.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 5, 2022)

Wtf?! People are saying this episode is bad? I thought it was a really damn good one.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 6, 2022)

I shamelessly simp for Helluva Boss.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 6, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I shamelessly simp for Helluva Boss.


How is it? I was recommended to me awhile back.


----------



## reptile logic (Aug 6, 2022)

Someone mentioned it, possibly on another forum. I took a look, and was impressed. When Stolas sang his young daughter a lullaby, I was sold! Have not yet seen season 2, but I'm looking forward to watching.


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 6, 2022)

They made more episodes past the pilot?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 7, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> They made more episodes past the pilot?


Yep

So far

S1E0 - Pliot (Released 25/11/19)
S1E1 - Murder Family (Released 31/10/20)
S1E2 - Loo Loo Land (Released 9/12/20)
S1E3 - Spring Broken (Released 31/1/21)
S1E4 - C. H. E. R. U. B. (Released 14/3/21)
S1E5 - The Harvest Moon Festival (Released 30/4/21)
S1E6 - Truth Seekers (Released 21/8/21)
S1E7 - Ozzie's (Released 31/10/21)

S2E1 - The Circus (Released 30/7/22)

There was a planned 8th episode for season 1, but it is currently in limbo due to legal issues, so only clips of it are public.

Truth Seekers is generally regarded to be the best, with a current IMDB score of 9.1.

C. H. E. R. U. B. ranks lowest with a current score of 7.4

The series overall is sitting at 8/10

The visual quality got significantly better after the pilot, and a few actors were changed (Stolas was recast, and they changed Millie from Erica Lindbeck (Loona's VA) to a unique actress, Vivian Nixon). 

Some of the more noteworthy actors they've managed to get on it include:

Mara Wilson (Matilda in the 1996 movie) as Mrs. Mayberry in Murder Family 

Alex Brightman (Beetlejuice in the stage adaptation) as Fizzarolli and his mechanical duplicates in Loo Loo Land and Ozzie's. 

James Monroe Englehart (Genie in the stage adaptation of Aladdin, and a couple of people in Hamilton) as Vortex in Spring Broken, and Asmodeus in Ozzie's. 

Norman Reedus (Daryl in The Walking Dead) as Striker in The Harvest Moon Festival

Jonathan Freeman (Jafar in Aladdin) as Paimon in The Circus


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 7, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yep
> 
> So far
> 
> ...


Ohh, I guess my attention switched to smiling friends so I didn't see anything come out past the pilot


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 5, 2022)

Stolas is just excellent. Very cool character in a fascinating show.


----------

